# sewer machine



## jdistel (Dec 29, 2010)

Looking to invest in a new sewer machine, was wanting some of your opinions on units that you may have or used. Looking at cable machine, 3/4" cable, drum. I have used the Rigid 750 seems a little weak with 100' of cable. Been looking at Spartan, Trojan, and Rigid. Thank you for the help.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Magic Touch III (Dec 27, 2010)

*Drum Machines*

I feel it comes down to personal preference once your considering the top 5 brands..... It's kinda like a Chevy Ford thing..They are all good... I have never run a K750 that felt weak at 100' though...In my younger years I used a General Maxirooter loaded with 100' of 3/4" cable..it was a 3/4 horse ..it pulled strong but weighed in at aprox. 250 lbs..& thats alot for a single operator to lift in an area where cleanouts are located in the basements most of the time.. and I believe the K750 has a 1/2 horse..I dont think ridgid offers a 3/4 horse on the K750 but I could be wrong on that.....At my age I cant lift like I could in my younger years.,, so I've switched to a Speedooter and down sized to 5/8" cable and that machine is at the shop...My back told me to go sectional which I have done... If you want more torque I suggest the K7500 or Spartan 1065 or 2001... Also I have found when you get bogged down its happening for a reason... you might want to come out of the line and check your cutter to see if it is balled up with roots or other things..clean it off and then go at it again..In general unless your having motor failure if the machine bogs down there is a good reason ...When my cable speak to me I listen...Tom


----------



## markltguy (Dec 31, 2010)

Just getting into residential service. What is an inexpensive brand to get started with and what size would be a "beginner" model?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

i use gorlitz machines, go15 go50 & the go68 hd http://www.gorlitz.com/drain-cleaning-machine/info_17.html is one of my favorites the thing has massive torque with a 3/4 hp motor, powerfeed is a must have, u can find killer deals on craigslist for big sewer machines that have barely been used, careful though you can also buy someone else's junk machines if your going the used route, good luck :thumbsup:


----------

